# New job in Oman



## splendor (May 14, 2012)

*Hi,,, 
Is there anyone can provide information/guide for Oman,,, recently I got offer there, oil company... our base will be in Ruwi ,,, near Muscat 
what about living cost and support for family

Any usefully information please .. please share ...

*


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum

I can offer you info other than I have been to Muscat and loved it.. 

good luck 

maiden


----------



## splendor (May 14, 2012)

Thanks MaidenScotland, it's really nice answer ,,, 
but I am still looking for more ,,, it's not like UAE not too many information online !!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

If you ask on the Dubai page you might get some answers as people there often make a visa run into Oman.. they will probably be able to help with the price of items compared to Dubai if that is of any help


----------

